# The T's of x Mr Awesome x



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 22, 2009)

This hobby has been like a fresh of breath air for me. I'm a professional musician and aspiring entrepreneur with lots of interests. This one seems to be so counterpoint to the rest as it's completely non-competitive and I love it for that! I spend hours in my T room just feeling like a kid all over again! I don't have a great camera, just a Canon SD450, but first chance I get I will purchase one to get some incredible shots like some of the guys on here. For now though, please enjoy what I have to share! I will post my T's in the order of which they were purchased.
-ben

Avicularia metallica


























Haplopelma lividum












































Poecilotheria miranda


























Avicularia diversipes (fasciculata)














Brachypelma albiceps














Brachypelma boehmei




















Brachypelma vagans














Avicularia versicolor














Pterinochilus murinus






































Cyriocosmus elegans








Lasiodora difficilis








Pterinochilus murinus








Acanthoscurria geniculata








Heteroscodra maculata







Please take the time to comment. I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2009)

Those are some _AWESOME_ photos Mr Awesome! And the T's are equally _awesome_! 

_Awesome_ness all around!

:clap:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words mad hatter!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 22, 2009)

Those are some kick a$$ pics!


----------



## Vodzimir (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome T's, man! The little P. murinus is FAT, haha. :'D Looks like mine (who I'm hoping is gonna molt soon).

Great pics, I especially dig the H. lividum. That blue is gorgeous.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. It is quite the chore to get good, not remarkable, results from my little dinky point and shoot. I really could do a lot with a nice camera, soft box, and macro lens. Dream big!!! Haha. Thanks again though. I hope everyone enjoys these pics! I'll post more as I take them.
-ben


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures!! I have to start one of these pic threads one day.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome photos! :clap:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 22, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Great pictures!! I have to start one of these pic threads one day.


You'd better!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 23, 2009)

*MoAr pIxZ!!!*

So. I had an OBT on my head today. That was a first, total lol. Also. Had my big fat B. albiceps finally molt!!! Hope you guys like the new pics!!!

Pterinochilus murinus MM-

Started here:







Ended up here:







and then he just kicked it there for a while...




















Here's the before and after of the Brachypelma albiceps:

Before:







and moments post molt:








Here's an added little gem:

Brachypelma vagans taking a sip:














Hope you enjoy!
-ben


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow look at that booty on the B. albiceps. It was about to burst .
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 23, 2009)

It was my powerfeeding experiment. I honestly fed until she refused. At one point she ate five adult crickets in a day, no exaggeration. Mind you, she was only 2 1/2". She's a little dumpster. I pretty much powerfeed until they acquire the characteristic look of the species and then I slow down.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Great pics man!  I love the H. mac I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's some new ones! 

Freshly molted Avicularia diversipes (fasciculata)




















and a few more of my freshly molted Brachypelma albiceps













-ben


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 1, 2009)

Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## codykrr (Nov 1, 2009)

seems to me you have got quite the collection. also i think you underestimated your pics a little. i think there good


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks man. I appreciate that. I wish I had the hardware to take more high quality pics because I know that I have a pretty good eye for it. Some day!


----------



## Shell (Nov 2, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate that. I wish I had the hardware to take more high quality pics because I know that I have a pretty good eye for it. Some day!


You certainly do  I went to film school (specialized in film cameras) and as a pre requisite had to be pretty well versed in still photography, and your pics are lovely! So are your T's, I love your Avics, Im hoping to pick up an A.versi soon, they are just too cute


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 2, 2009)

*Just a few more...*

Here's some of our freshly molted versi sling:















and one of my angry lividum:









I haven't seen my vagans in over a month, my geniculata and A. metallica are in premolt, my boehmei has been kicking hairs and is bald for no reason at all, and some are just too small to take pics of!!! I'll get more soon though, I promise!
-ben


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely A.versicolor. Keep the pics coming, you have wonderful Ts.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's some of my Brachypelma vagans 'Cochise'. He was buried in his hide for over a month!














Hope you guys like! 


-ben


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

You completely underrate your pics. The shots of the _A. diversipes_ really, really makes me want one...or 10, LOL!!!!!

OBT on the head is great, BTW!!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*How did it feel to have an OBT in your hair? LOL

Great shots! You have a really great compilation of species! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 8, 2009)

Teal said:


> *How did it feel to have an OBT in your hair? *


 I loved it. It was in a hurry when it ran up my arm so I just let him do his thing. Walk over my hands and just pulled him down very gently. They have tempers but just like my fiance, if you don't piss them off you're going to have a great time!


-ben


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 10, 2009)

*I found the 'Macro' button...*

*Here's some pics I took on the same little crappy Canon SD630. Hope you guys like! Tell me what you guys think!

-ben


First up:
Heteroscodra maculata:






















Pterinochilus murinus:





























Avicularia versicolor:






















And a special surprise 8I 
A Phiddipus audax I found in the backyard. His name is 'Baby Gorilla'





























I know some pics are a bit blurry but I enjoy them and I'm sure some of you guys will too!!! Thanks for looking. Go to my youtube page linked in my signature for tarantula videos galore (and free guitar lessons)!!!*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 12, 2009)

*Got some pretty good shots of 'Cochise' my Brachypelma vagans and a few of a cute jumper my friend found tonight. Hope you guys enjoy. Please give me some feedback and let me know what you think of the pics!

-ben



Brachypelma vagans




































Female Platycryptus undatus (Booger)















-ben *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 15, 2009)

*and a few of 'Penelope' my boehmei:















-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 15, 2009)

*And here's one more of my A. Metallica:








-ben*


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 15, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Avicularia diversipes (fasciculata)


My girl loves both blings! One slightly more than the other though.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 15, 2009)

Does the platycryptus have red on it's face? I couldn't get a good enough look, but it looks male.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 15, 2009)

There was a very slight color variance but not so much that it would indicate male to me. I let her go a few days ago.


----------



## jturek123 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow your t's are beautiful mr amazing!!  a little off topic but i happened to check out your youtube after reading about your occupation, and i must add that you are quite the musician.  Glad to know we have such a diverse and talented group of people here!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 20, 2009)

*'x'*

*^^^Thank you very much for the compliments and also for checking my vids!!! I had an amazing tarantula day today. I bought an Xenesthis immanis sling that is about 2" freshly molted. I believe this is the 'blue' species although someone jump in and correct me if I am wrong. I also managed to convince my LPS operator to trade my MM P. murinus for a 1" Poecilotheria sling!!! How awesome is that!? I have a C. marshalli and a 6" Poecilotheria striata coming in the next few days too! AWESOME!!!

Here's my new baby 'Stacii' the Xenesthis immanis 'blue':















And a whole bunch of my recently molted Poecilotheria miranda 'Jude':


















































Thank you so much for looking. Please leave comments!!! 


-ben*


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Very pretty Ts  *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 20, 2009)

*Thanks very much for the compliment. I'm limited to 15 total t's at this time and I'm trying very hard to fill every spot with a very desirable specimen. I still want a  Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens and hopefully a Poecilotheria metallica. That would make me very satisfied! 

-ben*


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

Well all your Ts are wonderful, I'd say you're on the right track for filling every spot with a very desirable specimen!  Great pictures.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 21, 2009)

*Hey thanks! I appreciate that. I need to find something to do with these damned dudes in my collection. Not cool. *


----------



## Cawdy (Nov 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous Ts!!! Amazing pictures!!! Makes me wanna go out and buy more  Keep the pics comming!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 23, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> *Thanks very much for the compliment. I'm limited to 15 total t's at this time and I'm trying very hard to fill every spot with a very desirable specimen. I still want a  Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens and hopefully a Poecilotheria metallica. That would make me very satisfied!
> 
> -ben*


Only 15??? That's quite the downer, now isn't it? 
Still, a GBB and a _P. metallica_ would be quite the addition to your fine coillection!!!


----------



## Xian (Nov 23, 2009)

*Wow!*

You've probably got one of the best collections in southern Missouri!!!
Really Cool photos man!!
You've got a virtual rainbow of colors there!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 23, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Only 15??? That's quite the downer, now isn't it?
> Still, a GBB and a _P. metallica_ would be quite the addition to your fine coillection!!!


*It's not bad at all! Fifteen is a great number. Keeps me busy and I have all the tarantulas that I really like! Here's what I'm sitting on right now:

1.0.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica 
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus marshalli 
0.1.0 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa
1.0.0 Poecilotheria miranda
0.1.0 Poecilotheria striata 
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus 
0.0.1 Xenesthis immanis 

I'm looking to ditch all my males eventually and replace with females. If anyone is interested in trading or buying outright please make me an offer. I'd really like to get rid of my bros. 


-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 23, 2009)

*And now for something different...*

*My roommate's birthday was a few weeks ago. For a couple months now as I've watched tarantula video after tarantula video he has watched an equal number of frog videos without ever having owned a frog. So. I remedied this situation by organizing a friend wide effort to pool our finances and get my good friend a frog of his very own. He ended up getting a very nice tall exo terra tank with all the fixins and a very very cute 'White's' or 'Dumpy' tree frog. Here's some pics I took with the same camera I do everything with. Hope you guys enjoy!!!










































I might also add that my birthday is day after tomorrow and I happened to notice a few of the t's on my wish list missing off of Ken the Bug Guy's list! They are the C. marshalli and a 6" P. striata female. I'm so excited and can't wait till they get here!!!

-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent pictures of the froggy. Looks so cute. I am considering Poison Dart frogs.


----------



## redrumpslump (Nov 23, 2009)

Dude Mack is the bomb. Hopefully Luna never gets ahold of him that would be an ugly sight. Idk what Nate would do if that happened.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 24, 2009)

*Here's a quick one of my freshly molted A. geniculata. I checked the molt and sexed it as male. Sucks to be me because I paid for what was supposed to be a female. 






*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 24, 2009)

*And here's what I've really been wanting to get to...*

*Birthday T's!!!
My friends all chipped in and ordered me two incredibly awesome t's. First is the Ceratogyrus marshalli. Boy was she pissed! I loved it! Haha. She was very quick to come out of her pill jar and fast. She was stridulating loudly. That was exciting! She quickly made herself at home though and was webbing in no time. Here's some pics:




































The next t has a funny story. We ordered 6" Poecilotheria striata last week and Ken the Bug Guy has been on vacation. When it came time to ship the warehouse notified Ken that the striata was not in the inventory. It had either been sold, traded, died, who knows. It was no where to be found. Ken called me on my cell and sent an email yesterday, the Monday prior to Thanksgiving, while on vacation out of state to try and straighten out the order. He offered to refund the money and I explained that it was a birthday gift to me and was pretty hard set on getting a couple of t's. Well, long story short after a few phone calls Ken called to tell me that he had a 6" formosa to replace the striata with if I were interested. I was indeed!!! I personally like the formosa way more!!! So it was here the very next day (today) as promised. She is a knock out. Beautiful cream and black with orange hairs. Very vivid!!! Here are the pics I was able to get today before she very quickly settled in:





























I'm super happy over the order and would like to voice my thanks to Ken publicly for his help and personal effort to satisfy his customer. Thanks man!!!


-ben*


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 24, 2009)

Nothing like bday gifts.Your friends picked very well too.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 24, 2009)

*I picked the t's they paid the bill. Couldn't ask for a sweeter arrangement!*


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*VERY nice! C. marshalli is gettin' high up on my list.. what a gorgeous girl you got! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 25, 2009)

*I really think this is a particularly awesome specimen of marshalli. The horn is really pronounced! It's loud lookin'!!! RAWRRrR! I'm a huge fan of baboons in general and have all the ones that I love except M. balfouri. That may be a while! Really though. Major threat displays. She rolled all the way over to her back and stridulated the whole time and flexed the fangs. It was all out gang signs. I came back into the room ten minutes later and she still hadn't moved. So yeah. I'm in love. The formosa is so elegant and classy. I'm gonna say it right now. My favorite poke! Thanks for the compliments and be sure tho check the videos of me unpacking these from my youtube link in my signature. Later!

-ben*


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

man i wish i could get that deal!


----------



## redrumpslump (Nov 25, 2009)

OGFR!! Ben my birthdays in February ha


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 25, 2009)

redrumpslump said:


> OGFR!! Ben my birthdays in February ha


*Alright man. There's supposedly this new species that is literally 10x's the size of a blondi from the Bermuda Triangle. It's called the Silverback and it's apparently named for it's similar size to the famous gorilla of the same name. It kicks over school buses and eats the children inside with a straw that it carries in it's pocket. It chokes out trains and puts helicopters in arm bars. This thing is sooo tough. They don't even size slings in inches they weigh them in pounds. I'm gonna get you a two pounder. The breeders had to train a bear to wrestle it into a deli cup. They're running out of bears. So intense!!*:razz:


----------



## Ariel (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new Ts! that marshalli is awesome!


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> *The breeders had to train a bear to wrestle it into a deli cup. They're running out of bears. *


*

  LOVE it! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 25, 2009)

*Some More Pixness...*

*Here's some that I took today. Hope you like!!!


























































There are new feeding vids up too!!! Be sure to click the YouTube link in my signature and subscribe!!! Thanks for looking guys!


-ben*


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*They are so gorgeous!*


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome!  I've never seen a pic of a diversipes changing into adult colors.


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 25, 2009)

*Wow! Ya know-H. Macs are Pretty*

I guess I'll get a few slings...... 

JJ


----------



## redrumpslump (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *They are so gorgeous!*


Touche. Man the diversipes is looking sexy as hell.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 1, 2009)

*Some new pix:*

*
Avicularia metallica:






























Avicularia versicolor:























Pterinochilus murinus:























Hope you enjoy!!!
-ben*


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2009)

*Very nice! Those are some great Ts! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 16, 2009)

*Some new ones!*

*Hope you guys like these! I recently traded some of my males for some new t's. I now have a beautiful P. rufilata, L. parahybana female, 6" A. geniculata female, and a female OBT. I'm waiting for some of these to molt before pics. They're rockin' some skullets. Haha. Enjoy! 


Phidippus audax























Poecilotheria rufilata























More coming soon! 

-ben*


----------



## redrumpslump (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn man! That a. metallica looks almost identical to mine. Weird. Ha


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 16, 2009)

i love the rufi and that little spider


----------



## Teal (Dec 16, 2009)

*I so want a rufi! Great shots *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 17, 2009)

*Brachypelma vagans post molt 
male!!!!!! =(















I will be giving up this awesome looking guy to make room for some Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings and a 
Lampropelma violaceopes from Rob.


*


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Such a handsome T! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 3, 2010)

*Here's my dog...*

*...Rick

I had a request to put these up. Rick is a Brussels Griffon and no, that's not a tarantula. 

Close-up








Halloween 
I'm Dutch from Predator and Rick is Spiderman








Some of us chillin'















Rick wet














Snow Rick







Hope you guys get a kick out of my dog. I'll have more pics of my t's soon!!!!


-ben*


----------



## Teal (Jan 3, 2010)

*haha he's great! Brussels are hilarious little dogs.. and I LOVE his name! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 8, 2010)

*and back to the t's...*

* I have some great new little t's from Robc! Two Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and two Lampropelma violaceopes. I am waiting for several new molts right now too. Should have some new pics coming of all that goodness before too long. For now...

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





























And a molt from this hot momma. Anyone wanna guess the species? There's plenty of clues!!! i'll have more pics of her as she hardens up. 









That is all for now. Hope you guys like the pics!!!


-ben*


----------



## Ariel (Jan 8, 2010)

Great shots!

would the one that molted be that gorgeous _C. marshalli _of yours? (Just a guess)


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 27, 2010)

*New (to you) T's!!!*

*Here's a pic of my beautiful Acanthoscurria geniculata that I've had for about 2 months. She finally molted today and looks absolutely incredible! She is my favorite terrestrial! She's close to 7"














I also have a freshly molted Lasiodora parahybana that is probably close to 5" that I need to get some pics of. I also have two new scorpions: Babycurus jacksoni and Heterometrus longimanus
Tomorrow I'll be receiving a shipment as well. Can't wait!!!
-ben*


----------



## Ariel (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pics. 

So what was the one that molted in your last post, you never said.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 28, 2010)

*Ding Ding Ding!!! It was my beautiful marshalli. As soon as I get a chance I'm going to take some pics of her. She's very pissy! 
Here some black light pics of my new Heterometrus longimanus:















I got some incredible t's today. I can't wait to share!!!


-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 29, 2010)

*Okay fine. I'll stop being lazy...*

*Here's the pics that I've been promising with no delivery until now! I'm at this point very satisfied with my collection. I probably won't consider any more tarantulas at this time. I'm wanting a bearded dragon though! If anyone has any great leads for great specimens at great prices please PM me!
Here's some more of my beautiful baboons!!!

Brand new to me today: Thank you Jonathan from Crows Arachnids!!!

Pterinochilus murinus






















Ceratogyrus marshalli





























Heteroscodra maculata






















My freshly molted Lasiodora parahybana















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens














Also new today!
Brachypelma emilia








Heterometrus longimanus








Babycurus jacksoni




























That's it for now. I'll be taking more pics of my gorgeous A. geniculata in about a week or so. Hope you guys liked the pics and my pets! Leave some comments!


-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 5, 2010)

*Just a few pics of one of my faves...*

Here she is again. Sorry, I just can't get enough of her!!!















-ben


----------



## ribonzz (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it white or blue scorppion?? What genus?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 5, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> Is it white or blue scorppion?? What genus?


Huh? I'm trying to get what you're asking. The species names are listed above the pics. The Heterometrus longimanus is sometimes referred to as the Asian blue forest scorpion, or something like that, for having a sightly bluish tint.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 5, 2010)

It's called a blacklight


----------



## Fily (Feb 5, 2010)

your geniculata is beautiful!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 10, 2010)

*New Scorps!!!*

*I got these guys in the mail today. To be honest, I couldn't sleep from the excitement. I received a male B. jacksoni that was supposed to be female, more on this later, a Grosphus grandidieri female (I think?), and some sweet Heterometrus longimanus babies! I was pretty pumped about the freebies. Now I have three H. longimanus that I'm keeping communally. It's really cool to see them buddy up and eat together. Anywho... the jacksoni. He is a beautiful male, simply gorgeous specimen. He was supposed to be a she though! The seller was very cool in handling the mixup. He'll be sending me a female free of charge and will let me keep the male. Sweet! I don't have a need for two males though and sold my smaller one to a friend. The Grosphus grandidieri is a stunning species. Charcoal black with some rusty shaded tips. Huge telson on this one. I'm going to post some pics in a thread to try and confirm the gender. Here's some pics!!!


Babycurus jacksoni















Grosphus grandidieri






















With tank setup:







Hope you guys like! 

-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 11, 2010)

*More pics of Grosphus grandidieri*

*Here is my awesome male Groshpus grandidieri. To my surprise he was not very aggressive or too flighty either. Of course, that doesn't mean I'm putting my guard down anytime soon. Here's some pics!

















Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Redneck (Feb 11, 2010)

Great shots man.. I gotta get me some scorpions again.. I miss having them..


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 12, 2010)

*Ceratogyrus marshalli- for Steve*

*My pal has been raggin' me pretty hard to get some more marshalli pics up. Well, I risked it all and managed to not get bit! She is one very unhappy girl. Oh, and you're welcome buddy!

Ceratogyrus marshalli




























-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 12, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! Wow She is gorgeous!  Excellent pictures!!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 19, 2010)

*Check out this new suit...*

*And this is why I wanted a Brachypelma emilia!!! Insane colors!!! There was a ton of growth this molt which really surprised me. The abdomen was really big for the size of the t and I figured that like my B. albiceps would have carried a lot of that size over to the next molt. Nope! All went into overall size. 










And check out this pretty sight:









Awesome!!!! 

-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 19, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> *And this is why I wanted a Brachypelma emilia!!! Insane colors!!! There was a ton of growth this molt which really surprised me. The abdomen was really big for the size of the t and I figured that like my B. albiceps would have carried a lot of that size over to the next molt. Nope! All went into overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!!! I can't wait to my 3 look like that!!! They are just specs now. Congrats on the female.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 19, 2010)

Great pics! the scorps are awesome!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 19, 2010)

*Thanx 4 the G. Grandidieri Pic!*

Truely Awesome! :clap: - Jason


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 1, 2010)

*mOaRr...*

*Thanks for the compliments guys! I'm glad everyone is enjoying the scorp pics. Here's some pics of my Avics and a little somethin' somethin' else...


Avicularia versicolor






















Avicularia diversipes





























White's Tree Frog








My new albino horned pacman frog (anyone got some name suggestions?)








Hope everyone enjoys! Take care!


-ben*


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Mar 1, 2010)

o wow really nice pic's bro 5*


----------



## super-pede (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty gnarly bro!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 29, 2010)

*New addition!!!*

*Here's my newest scorp. I still need to get some pics of the last couple as well! She's a Parabuthus transvaalicus and I believe her to be gravid.


Parabuthus transvaalicus




















I'll get more pics up soon! Thanks so much for looking.

-ben*


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*Nice Scorp Ben!*

The Fasciculata/Diversipes Pix are so Close up 2 - Jason


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 29, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> The Fasciculata/Diversipes Pix are so Close up 2 - Jason


It's definitely at or beyond the limit of what my camera is capable of doing. I'm still using my 3 year old canon point and shoot.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the trans man. One gnarly scorp.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 31, 2010)

*Some new pics and a molt!!!*

*Here's my Babycurus jacksoni breeding pair. These guys really are a treat to watch interact!








And I discovered today that my beautiful Poecilotheria formosa has molted! Very very cool coloration and contrast. Let me know what you guys think! I have a couple more new additions too so I'll be getting pics of those soon. Let me know what you think!


Poecilotheria formosa





















I know this pics is pretty much the same as the last one but oh well...







Hope you guys enjoy!

-ben*


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 31, 2010)

lovely formosa...  nice pics..... im prolly about a molt or two away for my formosa to start show their purple colours....


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wow Ben!*

That 1st Formosa Pic.....Is One of the Best T Pix, I have ever seen 

Just look @ those Black Fangs......She's comin' out 2 say High  - Jason


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Gorgeous specimen! I like the purple ting.

And the Scorpions look great on that Drift!!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just a couple more of her...*

*Poecilotheria formosa














She's one of my faves!

*


----------



## CHOPCHOP!! (Apr 5, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> So. I had an OBT on my head today. That was a first, total lol. Also. Had my big fat B. albiceps finally molt!!! Hope you guys like the new pics!!!
> 
> Pterinochilus murinus MM-
> 
> ...


Yes love ur pics mate but im a bit oiv a novis n i aint realy grasped all the t's real names eg. theraphosa blondi = goliath bird-eater? could u please send me the simple names ov ur t's so i can look them up thank?:?


----------



## CHOPCHOP!! (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes love ur pics mate but im a bit oiv a novis n i aint realy grasped all the t's real names eg. theraphosa blondi = goliath bird-eater? could u please send me the simple names ov ur t's so i can look them up thanks?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 5, 2010)

CHOPCHOP!! said:


> Yes love ur pics mate but im a bit oiv a novis n i aint realy grasped all the t's real names eg. theraphosa blondi = goliath bird-eater? could u please send me the simple names ov ur t's so i can look them up thanks?


I don't know all of their common names. You can copy paste the scientific names into a google search and learn that way. Most people
in the hobby use the scientific names.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 5, 2010)

+1 
Common names can be made up names. Its much better to learn the scientific names to identify different tarantulas. One species of tarantula in common name form can have 2 or more different names and that becomes confusing because the same tarantula would be thought of as two different T's.
For example the Brachypelma boehmei is a red and black tarantula. The common names can be Red leg or Fireleg when you go to a petshop. In common name form this is actually two seperate T's but would be thought of as one species. In scientific name form you would know exactly what you are getting so no confusion.
As slings, they generally all look the same with no identifying color markings. So for someone looking to buy one with just the common name you may have a big surprise when you find that the T you bought is not the one you really wanted.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 6, 2010)

*Quick macro of my GBB*

*I have two of these little guys. They're growing fast!!!







Regards,
-ben*


----------



## Teal (Apr 6, 2010)

*Very cool! I love the colour change those fellas go through *


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 6, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> *I have two of these little guys. They're growing fast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh the memories of when my GBB female was at that stage! I have some great memories. Gorgeous!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 8, 2010)

*Our beautiful Avicularia versicolor*

*Very proud to show off our recently molted versicolor. Hope you guys enjoy! Keep some for your wallpaper! 

-ben and heidsha



Avicularia versicolor

































*


----------



## crawltech (Apr 8, 2010)

Noice close ups, Mr A!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 9, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Noice close ups, Mr A!


Thanks very much!!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 13, 2010)

*New Poecilotheria rufilata!!!*

*My P. rufilata turned out male so I had the choice to trade him, sell him, wait for him to mature for a loan, or...
Buy him a new girlfriend!!!!
I think I made a good call. Good news is this girl is likely already gravid!

Poecilotheria rufilata





















Thanks for looking! Oh and here's in case no one got to see my newest feeding video:

[YOUTUBE]DOd3cCg52VI[/YOUTUBE]


-ben*


----------



## Fred (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome video man! was the first song by any chance by Placebo?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 13, 2010)

Fred said:


> Awesome video man! was the first song by any chance by Placebo?




Yup! Song is called 'Infrared'. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Fred (Apr 13, 2010)

haha awesome. I haven't listened to them in soooo long. I just recognized the vocals


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 14, 2010)

*Some molt pics...*

*I was pretty disappointed that my Brachypelm albiceps molted and was confirmed male. I've believed this whole time that is was a girl. I have unbelievably bad luck when it comes to scorin' dudes instead of the hussies I'm tryin' to pull. Oh well. He's super handsome so that's a good thing. Anybody out there think they may have a lead on a female for him? Also, I thought it would be worth showing that about a week ago or so I had a very unexpected molt out of my Brachypelma emilia. The funny thing is that her colors are actually considerably less vibrant than on her last molt. 
Here's the last molt:

Brachypelma emilia then








Brachypelma emilia now








And here's my handsome homie

Brachypelma albiceps






















Thanks for looking!

-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 17, 2010)

*Vagans sling*

*Check out the bluish color to what is supposedly a B. vagans! I have two of these little guys and they both molted today and are bluish for maybe just the time being. 


Brachypelma vagans








Thoughts?

-ben*


----------



## titus (Apr 17, 2010)

Great looking rufilata I can't wait till mines that size.


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*HOW did I miss the rufi pics?!

When you have slings.. let me know!! *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 30, 2010)

*New additions!!!*

*These little fellas were on sale today and my roommate and I couldn't pass it up!

Here's mine:



















and Nate's













and together













Awesome! $60 for the mine and $40 for Nate's. Free 20g tank from student. I'm gonna enjoy watching these little goobers grow!!!

-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 30, 2010)

Other than knowing they are lizards, what are they called? What type of lizards are they. 
Yours look alot better than Nates.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 30, 2010)

These are regular 'ol bearded dragons. Mine is some kind of citrus/pastel morph and Nate's is a typical color phase. They get about 2' and are communal. They can be very friendly and chill in adulthood. I think they're pretty cool!


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 30, 2010)

Some amazing pictures, and an awsome collection!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 1, 2010)

Ben, i gotta say your pets are amazing... I really enjoyed going thru your pics.... great collection and pics of your pets.... you've got an Ill line up of T's... those scorp's and beardies their eye candies as well...... great shot's!!!......:clap:...tnx for sharing...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 10, 2010)

*and some more pic goodness...*

*Poecilotheria formosa













Lasiodora parahybana













Hope you enjoyed!!!
-ben

!!!ZoMbEeFr0GG!!!



















Haplopelma lividum






























Hope you enjoyed!

-ben*


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2010)

Awesome pics! 

About the bearded dragons though, they're really not as communal as people think. they're only really communal as babies but should be seperated as the get larger. 

I really like the P. formosa pics. Thats one gorgeous pokie


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 11, 2010)

Well that will actually work out then. I'm going to be getting married and my roommate and I will be splitting up our beardies anyway. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

I love the pics of the frog and the p. formosa.  Keep em comin.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 15, 2010)

*Ahhh... There she is*

*So my beautiful girl that had a peculiar molt that resulted in less coloration is back in full gleaming force! Here's my favorite Brachy:

Brachypelma emilia















Hope you guys like her new suit!

-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (May 15, 2010)

Wow, the B. emelia looks awesome. Oh man I have something to look foward to.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 15, 2010)

*cool*

That beardie of yours is awesome like you.
Orange beardie COOL:drool:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 9, 2010)

*New pics for giggles...*

*Here's some new pics just because. Enjoy!


Brachypelma vagans






















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






















Thanks for looking!

-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 9, 2010)

Really cool shots! And that lizard looks like you can't even hold it! Look at all those spikes!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 9, 2010)

Nah, spikes are soft. He's such a big 'ol bag of marshmallows. Seriously dude. He falls asleep on my like every night within five minutes of finding a nook. He's a really really neat little animal! Heck, he even ran over to Heidsha the other night when we were both just chillin' in my bedroom after she called for him. Hey Steve, what do you think of that black carapace on the vagans? I'm pretty impressed! They're only 2" slings!!! I went to sex the exuviam via the TalonAWD method and tore both of them each time! GHahhhaha! Next time, next time.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 9, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Nah, spikes are soft. He's such a big 'ol bag of marshmallows. Seriously dude. He falls asleep on my like every night within five minutes of finding a nook. He's a really really neat little animal! Heck, he even ran over to Heidsha the other night when we were both just chillin' in my bedroom after she called for him. Hey Steve, what do you think of that black carapace on the vagans? I'm pretty impressed! They're only 2" slings!!! I went to sex the exuviam via the TalonAWD method and tore both of them each time! GHahhhaha! Next time, next time.


I am really impressed with the black! Now lets just hope they pull out thongs rather than ding dongs when you finally sex them lol.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 11, 2010)

*New T's!!!*

*New t's are always a good thing and I think I got some pretty cool ones today! Here's some pics!!


Poecilotheria pederseni















Aphonopelma crinirufum (very premolt)















Ceratogyrus darlingi















Thanks for looking!


-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 16, 2010)

*New T's!!!*

*Got some great new t's today and I'm very excited to share! I'll go in order of size:


Acanthoscurria insubtilis








Nhandu chromatus








Grammastola pulchra















Xenesthis intermedius






















Brachypelma albiceps








Poecilotheria regalis






















By the way does anyone else Regalis have this 'feathered' look on the first sets of legs? These are angular almost comb-like hairs that remind me almost of Stromatopelma calceatum. Maybe I just never noticed it in pics but this is my first Regalis and man it's super obvious in person! I just know my rufilata and formosa never had them. Please chime in! 

Here's the full list of what I got today:

2 female Grammastola pulchra
2 Nhandu coloratovillosis
1 Nhandu chromatus
1 Acanthoscurria isubtilis
1 Female Poecilotheria regalis
1 Xenesthis intermedius
1 female Brachypelma albiceps 
1 female Pterinochilus murinus
1 Parabuthus liosima 

Yeah today was quite rad. I had a blast! Thanks to Crows Arachnids for all the t's and Ken the Bug Guy for the scorp!!!

-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 12, 2010)

*HwHAt? I'm still alive? Guess so...*

*Man I haven't posted in forever! Well I have many t's now. I'm trying to acquire breeding pairs of many of my favorite species. I sure hope everyone enjoys the pics. 



My premolt Brachypelma emilia







Recently molted male Brachypelma boehmei







Freshly molted female Brachypelma boehmei













Nhandu coloratovillosis







Molted today female Grammostola pulchra 













Molted today female Brachypelma albiceps













Female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 







Crappy phone shot of her 'smiling'







Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli







Poecilotheria regalis







Avicularia metallica







-ben*


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 12, 2010)

I say more pics of Russell. That guy is a maniac.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 12, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I say more pics of Russell. That guy is a maniac.



Can't. This is a tarantulas picture thread. I'd have all kinds of good stuff up if I could.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 12, 2010)

That sucks. Stella is looking good


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome Pictures!!!  I was hoping to see a H. Maculata and I did


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 12, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> Awesome Pictures!!!  I was hoping to see a H. Maculata and I did


Well....

In that case I'll up the ante! 


Heteroscodra maculata












She is one of my favorites but she's also the scariest. I'm glad we were getting along tonight!


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 12, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I'll tell her you said so and maybe she won't try to eat my face off. Haha.


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 12, 2010)

haha!  I have 4 teenie tiny H. Maculata slings look forward to seeing them grow up to be like her   They are so "Private" if I'm using the term correctly.  Rarely see them.  They drag their prey into their little holes.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Ben,

Glad to see more shot's from yah.... also loving the collect!!!
That is an awesome shot of the H. mac..... Keep em comin bro....

Peace!!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 13, 2010)

*Ah heck, why not.*

*More! I went and took some more pics. Maybe I've just been out of my groove. Hopefully some folks take notice of the growth of some of these! 

Female Brachypelma vagans







Pterinochilus murinus













MYSTERY T!!!!

I really have no idea what this t is. I bought it for $5 from my local pet store. It is very defensive and has orange-ish urticating hairs. She is a bit more 'wooly' than a vagans, for example. Anyone know what she is?

























And her spermathacae for comparison







Thanks to anyone that can help! Also, I'm going to be making a scorpion picture thread. If you'd like to see some of the species that I'm working with please head over to check 'em out! 

-ben*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 13, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Glad to see more shot's from yah.... also loving the collect!!!
> That is an awesome shot of the H. mac..... Keep em comin bro....
> ...



Thanks Armando! I appreciate it tons! I'm going to try and be more consistent like I used to be. I want a new camera though!!! Haha.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's all Good!!! i kinda neglect my thread from time to time as well...i was thinking of grabbing a new cam tool..... We both need a Macro lens!!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 3, 2010)

*Some new pics of my Poecilotheria regalis*

*I really like this girl. She's my favorite pokie so far. Of course, P metallica will probably take that title once I get one! 

Poecilotheria regalis

























Thanks! More pictures to come very soon! 

-ben
*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 7, 2010)

*Struttin' my stuff*

*Boy oh boy, I've got some NICE t's to show off today!!! I'm so thrilled to be getting to a point where I'm getting all the my favorite t's in my collection as well as doing some trading, selling, and breeding. Thanks to everyone who has hooked me up, bought from me, subscribed to my youtube, etc. This hobby really is awesome!


Ephebopus cyanognathus





















Avicularia diversipes-female- This is one of a group of three diversipes
I've named this girl 'Tinsel'





















Acanthoscurria geniculata
AMAZING PICKUP! Finally I have a nice female genic again!!!! Thanks Fran!







Yeah I know it's basically the same pic but she rules!!!







Thanks again for looking and all the support guys!

-ben*


----------



## MOBugGuy (Oct 7, 2010)

That avi is freakin sweet. I love the T Right before the that one to.:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!
Nice grab Ben!!!!!!!
She's huge!!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## Titandan (Oct 9, 2010)

Your T's are truly stunning Mr. Awesome!  You seem really awesome too Mr. Awesome!  I love your youtube videos!  Congrats on the engagement too!  Did I mention that your dog looks like Teddy Roosevelt?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 9, 2010)

Titandan said:


> Your T's are truly stunning Mr. Awesome!  You seem really awesome too Mr. Awesome!  I love your youtube videos!  Congrats on the engagement too!  Did I mention that your dog looks like Teddy Roosevelt?


Haha! Yeah Rick is a maniac and kind of does resemble a smiling mustached Teddy Roosevelt. Thanks for the all the support. I'm super glad you're enjoying all the vids and the pics! Stay in touch!

-ben


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 14, 2010)

*Finally... The t I've always wanted!!!*

*Big day for me today. I finally got a t that's been very elusive for me. My new pride and joy, Stromatopelma calceatum!!!! Now the only baboon missing from what is in my opinion, a perfect baboon collection, is the balfouri. Soon!!! Anyway, I'm quite proud of this girl. She's already living up to her reputation. She bolted out of her vial upon unpacking and jumped straight into my lap. I was seated. Well, we became 'familiar' a bit earlier than I'd planned, haha. Needless to say, I had to handle her a bit just to wrangle her into her enclosure. By the time she was warmed up this evening for pics she was blindingly fast! Uncanny amount of speed. She is actually a little fat for how fast she's moving too. I can't imagine her behavior post molt. When she was back in her enclosure she struck the glass as I was taking some phone pics. She could feel my breathing through the air holes! Her fangs were spread and dripping. Yeah, I'm pumped. Awesome t. 
Also I happened to acquire a new Haplopelma lividum through trade. I do some sales through my local pet store and the owner called me up because an employee ordered this 'evil tarantula' that nobody even wanted to unpack. When he told me it was a Cobalt Blue I knew I had to get it. My main concern is that pet stores don't keep Haplopelma properly. I didn't want to see it sitting there for months in one inch deep substrate with no humidity. So I traded some extra Pterinochilus murinus slings as well as one Nhandu coloratovillosis sling and took the 'evil tarantula' home. She's comfy in her hole now, as expected. Gotta love those colors and attitude though! 
Finally, I have some 'war machines' of my very own from TalonAWD, or Steve. I ordered two Maraca cobocla a while ago and finally got some adult colors worth bragging about! These guys are great eaters and have an intriguing aesthetic. Thanks Steve! I'm happy to finally have these in my collection!


Stromatopelma calceatum




































Haplopelma lividum








Maraca cobocla 








Thanks so much for stopping by to look. 


-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 14, 2010)

Killer collection! I really like the name "War machine" for the Maracas. So fitting with their feeding response. Now if they flipped on their backs while feeding, they would be like Gbb's haha. You are very welcome! 

Can't wait to see more pics of your Awesome collection.


----------



## boonbear (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice T's!

I know you've been told this already, but a lot of your shots are great.  A lot of people blame a crappy pic on the camera.  A decent point and shoot will usually be more than enough for most people.  I should know, I've got a pretty good dSLR, and have made TONS of crappy pics.  Your pics turned out really good.


----------



## crawltech (Nov 8, 2010)

Killer set of pics man!....lovin the S. cal!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 22, 2011)

*I'm back and I've got a new computer, new bugs, and a new camera. Bear with me as I'll probably be taking my sweet time posting new goodness. Here's my Monocentropus balfouri.*


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 22, 2011)

Man, my M balfouri is a meany! he will tear my shist up!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 22, 2011)

TalonAWD said:


> Man, my M balfouri is a meany! he will tear my shist up!


Dude, you think she wasn't hissing the whole time and running all over the place until I got her calmed down enough to take these pics? Hahaha! Baboons. You just gotta love 'em. Dude, so, we're both, like, posting. I feel like I'm in a time warp.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 22, 2011)

Yah.... been a long time. And this new setup on the forums bugs me out.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice M. balfouri Mr`s ; -)


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 23, 2011)

Holding S calceatum, well Ben you have more then I do 
very nice pictures


----------



## Hobo (Sep 23, 2011)

That's an amazing looking balfouri. It looks almost like you'd get cheese fingers from having her on your hands!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 25, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Holding S calceatum, well Ben you have more then I do
> very nice pictures


Haha, well sometimes it's happened intentionally and other times it wasn't so intentional. Definitely an intimidating spider to say the least. The scariest moment I've had with any of my collection was when this Stromatopelma calceatum darted out of the cage and immediately up my hoodie sleeve. That SUCKED. Still haven't been bitten or stung by anything yet though.


----------

